# Requirement of critical skill visa



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dear Expert 

I want to know that , what are the documents required for critical skill work visa . I am mechanical Engg is it my category in this list of visa . How long can stay in SA after getting visa , is that this visa allow to find job and emplyment ?

Please Advice


----------

